# Summer Fun



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Well, we are officially moved to wonderful Amelia Island, Florida. We walk the beach morning and evening. Poor Kosmo is afraid of the surf, and runs, away, making tracks in the sand. Here recently I can't get him within sight line of where surf meets sand, though oddly when I am with a guest he will come down to the shore willingly and rest next to the chairs. Hmmm. Maybe he is panicked at the sight of me in a swimsuit (meee too) and needs the calming effect of another marginally clothed human nearby?

Pictures with my beach happy girl dogs: Zoey on a friend and Lucy after searching the sand for smelly fish parts.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh I am so jealous. Our summer has been awful below normal and a LOT of rain. Love the sunset pic.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Oh I am so jealous. Our summer has been awful below normal and a LOT of rain. Love the sunset pic.


It gets so hot these days the pups can only go out early for sunrise and after 7pm. We have seen various sunrises every day, though. The one I shared was taken on a grey and cloudy day, but then I love the beach in gold and grey. You need to come on down!

May was lovely.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the beach best early and late, with no crowds! Looks heavenly!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Welcome to Florida! Amelia Island is beautiful and so are the Havs. Any problems with fleas yet? I'm wondering what preventative you use. My only flea problem in 25 yrs. was when I took my dog to the beach. Never again, I said, but I'd love to take my guy!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Advantix II halted the fleas. Go to Clearwater Beach and enjoy! I love the laid back folks there.


----------

